# Google- New Studies Link Yaz to Irritable Bowel Syndrome â€“ Product Liability Attorneys ... - DigitalJournal.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New Studies Link Yaz to Irritable Bowel Syndrome â€" Product Liability Attorneys ...**DigitalJournal.com (press release)*Newport Beach, California (PRWEB) July 16, 2012 According to a study released on February 1, 2012 by the University of British Columbia, the use of Drospirenone-containing oral contraceptives (OC) greatly increases the likelihood of developing *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

